# Caliper Covers



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome!
I don't know that I have ever seen them for 16s. Have you looked into the caliper paints? There are some good ones out there.


----------



## finalcut3 (Apr 28, 2018)

I haven't looked into paints yet as I've read that the covers tend to look better. Since it appears that will be my only option, I guess I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Look cool: subjective.
http://image.rvinyl.com/Caliper-Covers/Images/Gallery/Dodge-Caliper-Covers.jpg

Blocks heat transfer from caliper: objective.

The have a lot of caliper paints to choose from at most local autoparts' stores. It can have a nice finish with good prepwork.

http://www.focusst.org/forum/attach...1502-brake-calipers-painted-not-clips-004.jpg


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try MGP. I have them on my Gen I and they fit 16" and 18" rims with no issues. I think there are a few photo's in my build thread or possibly my lowered post.


----------



## finalcut3 (Apr 28, 2018)

Those are exactly the covers I was looking at. Their website says they have them for 17" and larger and 18" and larger wheels. It's a lot to spend if they don't fit, but I think I may give it a shot.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

finalcut3 said:


> Those are exactly the covers I was looking at. Their website says they have them for 17" and larger and 18" and larger wheels. It's a lot to spend if they don't fit, but I think I may give it a shot.


Do you have 4 wheel disk?


----------



## finalcut3 (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

there cheesy dont do em just paint em using g2 paint it works great


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> there cheesy dont do em just paint em using g2 paint it works great



G2 is great and MUCH LESS $$$! As was mentioned earlier; just prep/clean them first.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

finalcut3 said:


> Yes.


PM'd


----------



## finalcut3 (Apr 28, 2018)

I went with paint. Did them today. Four coats for each caliper and here's how they turned out. Not perfect, but I think I'll be pretty happy with it once I get the wheels back on.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Look pretty good. Who's paint you end up with?


----------



## finalcut3 (Apr 28, 2018)

I used the kit from Dupli-Color. At $22 I figured if I didn't like it then it wouldn't be a heartbreaking financial loss. I think I do like it, though. It was pretty easy as I did extensive prep work. The brush was trash, but I knew going in that it would be so I had some backups on hand.


----------

